# Feeding raw!



## Kiba Fang (May 31, 2011)

*Im going shoping for food tomorrow. I need to decide what i am buying before i go.

There is Orijen, my safety zone.
There is also "The Honest Kitchen dehydrated raw". There is also packaged raw meats "Primal Grinds".*

Has anybody mixed "Primal Grinds" with "The Honest Kitchen"?
You know, successfully adding more protein to "The Honest Kitchen dehydrated foods".
I could also add my OWN raw to "The Honest Kitchen". BUT that will have to be after. When i am comfortable with not ever going back to heavily baked dry kibble.

http://www.primalpetfoods.com/product/detail/c/9/id/26
http://www.thehonestkitchen.com/dog-food/embark


----------



## chandan singh (Jun 17, 2013)

Kiba Fang said:


> *Im going shoping for food tomorrow. I need to decide what i am buying before i go.
> 
> There is Orijen, my safety zone.
> There is also "The Honest Kitchen dehydrated raw". There is also packaged raw meats "Primal Grinds".*
> ...


Feeding raw is the good decision. But i haven't do this type of mixer of primal grinds and the honest kitchen so that i don't know about this. :roll:


----------



## Kiba Fang (May 31, 2011)

chandan singh said:


> Feeding raw is the good decision. But i haven't do this type of mixer of primal grinds and the honest kitchen so that i don't know about this. :roll:


Thanks for responding though!


----------



## John Dickinson (Apr 28, 2011)

I feed the Honest Kitchen combined with raw chicken backs no problem. In the recent snow storms, I ran out of chicken backs and was forced to feed THK with Instinct Raw Beef Patties and did not have any problems either.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes, PG is a fine add-in for THK.


Because the PG food is not complete, I'd limit the amount of PG add-in. Without doing the math, I'd say that 2/3 THK and 1/3 PG is a safe ratio. (I feel confident with that. If you were adding more than that, I'd have to sit down and go over it, nutrient by nutrient.)

THK is fully balanced, of course, and PG is calcium-phosphorus balanced.


I think this is a good combo you have decided on.


If your dog is new to THK, I would probably use it as a thin "gravy" over the food s/he is used to before making the switch. Some dogs are suspicious of the texture at first. (I can add, though, that once acclimated, I have not met a dog who didn't love THK.  )

I would add that I think the rehydrating time on the THK package is too short for some dogs. I rehydrate it for a half-hour minimum.


All JMO.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Yes, PG is a fine add-in for THK.
> 
> 
> Because the PG food is not complete, I'd limit the amount of PG add-in. Without doing the math, I'd say that 2/3 THK and 1/3 PG is a safe ratio. (I feel confident with that. If you were adding more than that, I'd have to sit down and go over it, nutrient by nutrient.)
> ...


 
I had two dogs who didn't like THK, and one would get sick every time on it. Didnt matter which kind, proper switching time, he would get sick on them all. No health issue that can be found either. He digs Acana, so thats what he gets.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

And that same dog that gets sick on THK also wont eat raw. Its pretty funny to watch, actually. He looks disgusted trying to pick at the food with the tip his incisors, and if he drops any raw meat and it touches his paw, dinner is done, paw is held up like its injured. Sissy.


----------



## Kiba Fang (May 31, 2011)

John Dickinson said:


> I feed the Honest Kitchen combined with raw chicken backs no problem. In the recent snow storms, I ran out of chicken backs and was forced to feed THK with Instinct Raw Beef Patties and did not have any problems either.


I pressed reply to this comment. *But i would like to thank you ALL for your comments.*
I constantly worry about diet issues.


----------

